# Tail Docking question



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

I just visited a litter and one of the pups appeared to have a bit shorter of a docked tail than the rest of the pups. His tail still looks long enough though, seems like it may be a vertebrae shorter or something. 

QUESTION: Aside from aesthetics, is there any medical problem  or developmental/physical that can occur if a tail is docked too short?

Also, please refrain from hijacking the thread with a docking v no docking debate. The breeder already had all of the pups tails docked before I knew about the litter being born so the point is moot here. 

Thanks for any knowleadgeable replies though.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's odd that one is shorter than the others. Who did the docking?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think there will be a problem with the length of the tail


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Our backyard bred spoo, Chalumeau, has a chicken nugget tail (docked way too short!) and it did not appear to affect anything about her development or abilities; it's just SHORT! She has a great, high tail set and she always carries that little nub "UP". I wish I could go back in time and slap that breeder (or her vet) silly for docking these tails so short - her tail would've been magnificent, but it's a common problem with byb who think poodle tails need to be little nubbins... Hope this helps!


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Different breeds get tails docked at different lengths. I used to breed old english sheepdogs and they get the whole tail docked. Length does not effect the dog's life at all. Just the look. A nice pom on the tail is harder on a short tail. That's it though. Good luck.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

won't bug the dog at all. 

some breeders dock to slightly different lengths depending on build of the dog (a friend breeds JRT and her dogs probably are with in a vertebre of each other but she knows from experience that she likes it to be docked to X on their body at that age (what 1 day *L* dunno how she knows but she gets damn fine tails out of it!) 

I got aussies my current show bitch has a SHORT tail (which i prefer over longer aussie docks) my vet went "what the heck like way to not leave anything *L*) She hates it that short. IT's an asthetics thing- not a function thing. (the difference in length not WHY we dock *L*) i love it short short short. Tail still wags BTW


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Is that puppy much smaller than others perhaps ?

I saw sometimes breeder adjust a length of particular puppy to make overall look more balanced, but that is rarely needed *hmmm

Maybe breeder did it him/herself and make a mistake by accident on one puppy :noidea: OR maybe Vet was uninformed of what is a proper length for a poodle and after doing one puppy breeder corrected him :noidea:

It will not effect a puppy in any negative way unless you plan showing .

If alllll puppies had very short tail I would be very concerned though , since that would mean that you are dealing with a BYB. 

You can ask what happened:act-up: ??? You should have very open and relaxed relationship with a breeder from which you will buy a puppy : ))!


----------



## gi&pi (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone - WOW!! Thanks for all of the fast and informative responses. I feel better knowing its an aesthetic issue only, just wanted to be sure. A vet docked the tails as far as I know. I wasn't presented with a tail docking invoice or any vet records but I didn't ask for paperwork when I visited the litter.

The tail isn't too short for me just shorter than his littermates by a bit. I love this pups temperament, I've visited twice. Of course he is only six and a half weeks but he is very sweet & calm so I am going to stick with my preference for him. He is not going to be a show dog, agility dog etc. He will be a very pampered pet & member of our family. I get him at 9 weeks and I'll post pics of him then. Thanks again everyone.


----------

